# Vic 2015 Xmas Case Swap



## Yob (24/5/15)

Place holder.

Right..

Weve been upping the game on a pretty regular basis, so I had a chat to some friends the other day at from Home brewer to Pro Brewer and the Xmas swap is a goer..

1000 lt pro system - Can go to cube with little issue or we can chill and pitch to cube, well sort that out later..

Its up country, Echuca. It'd be great if we could get both systems, the local Idzy behemoth and the Pro Rig running and punch out 1000lt of RIS.. or some such..

Mahdu?

Date TBC to work around the brewery's needs.

Plenty of room for campers / swags etc.. more deets to follow but to say Im coming over all Big Kev is an understatement.


----------



## Mardoo (24/5/15)

In. We'll need to do a special barrel order though and, unfortunately, run a few more trials before then


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/5/15)

Sounds good. Maybe i'll be able to catch a paddle steamer down there.


----------



## Mardoo (25/5/15)

Be a nice commute, eh?


----------



## Whiteferret (25/5/15)

I'm in depending on the date. Maybe late November/early December to dodge all those pesky Xmas commitments.


----------



## Yob (25/5/15)

Im hedging on early December as well.. its a bit of an ask from my family, mini yob will be just on the ground, but Im sure I can swing it.


----------



## idzy (25/5/15)

Sub'd

1. Idzy
2.


----------



## Whiteferret (25/5/15)

1. Idzy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Cubes

1. Whiteferret
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


Maybe reserve one lot of swaps for hosts as part of the thank you


----------



## VP Brewing (25/5/15)

> 1. Idzy
> 2. VP Brewing
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


This is my neck of the woods so count me in.


----------



## Mardoo (25/5/15)

May need to lengthen that cubes list a bit, or say everyone has to take at least 10 cubes home...

Added hosts to swap list per suggestion of Monsieur Ferret. Feel free to change Meister van Yobbet

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23.
24. Hosts

Cubes

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/5/15)

fark....i havent even brewed my July swap beer.


----------



## Tahoose (25/5/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> fark....i havent even brewed my July swap beer.


 +1


----------



## Yob (26/5/15)

Ha, was just sposed to be a place holder as the details back of house firmed up... 

Cnutsexcitedwatyagunnado?


----------



## MartinOC (26/5/15)

How can I possibly refuse....?

*SWAPPERS:*
1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23.
24. Hosts

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/5/15)

*SWAPPERS:*
1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. Reserved for Hosts
5. Reserved for Hosts
6. Reserved for Hosts
7. Reserved for Hosts
8. Reserved for Hosts
9.
10.
11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. 

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Reserved for Hosts
6. Reserved for Hosts
7. Reserved for Hosts
8. Reserved for Hosts
9.
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.

Get in while it's hot I say! Put a few reserve spots for hosts, unsure how many?


----------



## Yob (26/5/15)

*SWAPPERS:*

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.
10.
11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6.
7. 
8. 
9.
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.

I sincerely doubt it's required / needed / wanted mate, its a commercial brewery, dunno if they would even have a fermenter small enough anymore.. I'll ask though, best to leave it open to the punters for now.

I dare say they'll be in the swap though.


----------



## JB (26/5/15)

*SWAPPERS:*

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.
10.
11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. 
9.
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.

Trending now: #soundsfreakinawesomethanksyob


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/5/15)

*SWAPPERS:*

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)  
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. 
9.
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/5/15)

*SWAPPERS:*

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)  
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. 
8. 
9.
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/5/15)

Nothing like being organised.


----------



## MartinOC (26/5/15)

mayor of mildura said:


> Nothing like being organised.


Absolutely!

Speaking of which.....We need to get these sorted first......!?

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83962-2015-vic-christmas-in-july-case-swap/page-12#entry1287984

And this......:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86139-vic-2015-xmas-in-july-recipe/

We are not at home to Mr. Clusterfuck.......


----------



## idzy (26/5/15)

*SWAPPERS:*

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)  
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. 
8. 
9.
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Black n Tan (26/5/15)

*SWAPPERS:*

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. 
9.
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

*CUBISTS:*

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14.
15.


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/5/15)

Road trip!

SWAPPERS:

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15.


----------



## kcurnow (17/6/15)

SWAPPERS:

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut


----------



## technobabble66 (17/6/15)

Not sure what happened, but the Case Swap list ended up here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83962-2015-vic-christmas-in-july-case-swap/page-16

(try post #315)
btw, Karl, you're already on it at #5 spot B) (for the swap, that it)


EDIT: Move along. Nothing to see here. 
h34r:


----------



## kcurnow (17/6/15)

Are these not two separate events, one in July and the other at the end of the year?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/6/15)

Yep this is the actual Xmas (November/December) swap!


----------



## technobabble66 (17/6/15)

Brewnut said:


> Are these not two separate events, one in July and the other at the end of the year?


.... Maybe ....


----------



## awesomefury (3/7/15)

SWAPPERS:

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)  
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut


----------



## AJ80 (9/7/15)

SWAPPERS:

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut 
16. AJ80


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/7/15)

_ ah bugger it...in for a penny as they say._

_SWAPPERS:

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80
11.Nullnvoid
12.
13. GrumpyPaul
14.
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80 _
_17. GrumpyPaul _


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/7/15)

and......

It's only six months out for this one - Must be time to start the obligatory argumental recipe thread.

Early December you say - anything firmer for the date. At that time of the year everyone is busy - so it would be good to be able to lock it in soon.


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/7/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> and......
> 
> It's only six months out for this one - Must be time to start the obligatory argumental recipe thread.


Espresso and Oyster infused IPA with coriander and mushrooms.


----------



## VP Brewing (17/7/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Espresso and Oyster infused IPA with coriander and mushrooms.


Gold tops?


----------



## MartinOC (17/7/15)

I thought this one was going to be the "Contract-Brew" RIS on the commercial system?

Are we doing another one on a collaborative setup as a sideshow as well? If so, how about something for up-coming summer swilling, like a simple low ABV weizen?


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/15)

Let's brew their pale ale. Awesome.


----------



## Grainer (17/7/15)

SWAPPERS:

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one) 
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Grainer
8. 
9.
10.
11.Nullnvoid 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12.Grainer
13.
14.
15.


----------



## kcurnow (17/7/15)

Grainer said:


> SWAPPERS:
> 
> 1. Idzy
> 2. VPBrewing
> ...


What are you doing Grainer??? see post 32 for the last list of swappers and cubists


----------



## Grainer (10/8/15)

_1. Idzy_
_2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. GrumpyPaul
14.
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80 _
_17. GrumpyPaul _
_18. Grainer_


_DOH!!..Gotta think of some freaky shit for this one.. even more controversial lol_


----------



## Yob (10/8/15)

MartinOC said:


> I thought this one was going to be the RIS on the commercial system?


Im still yet to talk finer details, will try to buzz them during the week to nail something down.


----------



## mudd (10/8/15)

Is it public where potential Brew is?


----------



## VP Brewing (11/8/15)

mudd said:


> Is it public where potential Brew is?


Yep, it's in the first post. Echuca.


----------



## Yob (7/9/15)

Early December, I should have a date this weekend but we all agree early will suit most the best.. Which would put it on the 4th and 5th or the 11th - 12th 

Once we've got the date locked in, we'll get a recipe going.


----------



## idzy (7/9/15)

Thanks for organising everything Yob, you're a legend ☺


----------



## mudd (7/9/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. GrumpyPaul
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:

1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80 
17. GrumpyPaul 
18. Grainer
19. Mudd


----------



## Yob (7/9/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. GrumpyPaul
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. Yob (if I can make it)
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80 
17. GrumpyPaul 
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob (if I can make it)


----------



## Yob (19/9/15)

Right, last weekend of November or first of December. Our choice.. 

Majority wins 

Yob: December Date


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/9/15)

December


----------



## MartinOC (19/9/15)

*December:*

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC

*November:*


Copy/paste as per usual protocols...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/9/15)

*December:*

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul

*November:*


Copy/paste as per usual protocols...


----------



## JB (19/9/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> *December:*
> 
> Yob
> Nullnvoid
> ...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/9/15)

JB said:


> > *December:*
> >
> > Yob
> > Nullnvoid
> > ...


----------



## mudd (20/9/15)

*December:*

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul

DJ_L3THAL

*November:*

JB
Mudd

Micbrew

Copy/paste as per usual protocols...


----------



## Mardoo (20/9/15)

*December:*

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul

DJ_L3THAL

*November:*

JB
Mudd

Micbrew
Mardoo

Copy/paste as per usual protocols...


----------



## Black n Tan (20/9/15)

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul
DJ_L3THAL

*November:*

JB
Mudd
Micbrew
Mardoo
Black n Tan
Copy/paste as per usual protocols...


----------



## Nullnvoid (20/9/15)

Well this is exciting. 5 all!

What just me? Ok carry on.


----------



## kcurnow (20/9/15)

I'm in for Dec, can someone add me to the vote list.


----------



## Whiteferret (20/9/15)

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul
DJ_L3THAL
Brewnut
Whiteferret but I'm OK for November as well.

*November:*

JB
Mudd
Micbrew
Mardoo
Black n Tan

Copy/paste as per usual protocols...


----------



## mudd (20/9/15)

Melb brewers Xmas party likely 1st weekend in Dec. Hence my pref for Nov. Just trying to avoid a clash. 

Better think about brewing sumfin.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/9/15)

We can't make the last weekend of november. Already have commitments. December would be great.

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul
DJ_L3THAL
Brewnut
Whiteferret but I'm OK for November as well.
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury

*November:*

JB
Mudd
Micbrew
Mardoo
Black n Tan

Copy/paste as per usual protocols...


----------



## AJ80 (20/9/15)

December:

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul
DJ_L3THAL
Brewnut
Whiteferret but I'm OK for November as well.
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
AJ80 (likewise, already committed last weekend in November)

November:

JB
Mudd
Micbrew
Mardoo
Black n Tan


----------



## idzy (20/9/15)

December:

Yob
Nullnvoid
MartinOC
GrumpyPaul
DJ_L3THAL
Brewnut
Whiteferret but I'm OK for November as well.
Mayor of Mildura
Awesome Fury
AJ80 (likewise, already committed last weekend in November)
Idzy

November:

JB
Mudd
Micbrew
Mardoo
Black n Tan


----------



## Yob (21/9/15)

Well it looks like a pattern is developing. 

Shall we call it?

I'll make the call to Tracy and Bruce and get it locked in.

Need to also start on the finer details, meals, recipe etc.

If we don't go for something high gravity... A break from tradition... We can get up to 1000lt from the system so 2 cubes each.

We can go with s bandicoot recipe or define our own, not been discussed with them yet.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/9/15)

Woot! I bottled my swap beer yesterday. Good to see that I can put it to good use.

1000 liters of IPA sounds good.

What is the plan for staying the night? A quick google showed up a few hotels close by. Are swags an option there?


----------



## Mardoo (21/9/15)

Call it. Pretty clear and it'd be a shame if MOM couldn't come.

Bandicoot's Rusty Pale Ale. Fantastic beer if they'll share the recipe. May as well be called an IPA.


----------



## Yob (21/9/15)

Camping on site won't be an issue


----------



## mmmyummybeer (22/9/15)

Hi all

Happy to call it and lock in Saturday the 5th of December

Camping
At this stage camping is pretty much just swags on the ground out the front or back of the brewery. We are however working on possible gaining the use of a vacant nearby shed for swags or a nearby paddock for camping. Trying our best to accommodate but unfortunately we do have some limitations. Definitely recommend the motel option as we have two well within staggering opps walking distance being about 100m and 200m away, only issue is it is across the highway. I recon it would be good to have the creature comforts of a shower etc. in the morning, along with the opening up the possibility of bringing the family and making a weekend of it.
Closest is accommodation
All Rivers Motor Inn – 115 Northern Highway about 100m away
Echuca Rivergum Motel – 85 Northern Highway about 200m away


Beer
Like any new brew system we are still learning and working out its limitations etc. We can easily boil 1000L but with a big beer we may need to go less as not to max out the mash tun, like to play it a bit same on the day. We are going to attach a hose to the kettle so we can fill straight into the cubes hot using butterfly valve to control the flow. We are unable to cool the cubes though so recon may be better with something more malt driven rather than hoppy. I like the idea of the RIS but obviously happy to go with whatever we decide.

Also Yob, I do have my homebrew gear even though I have a commercial brewery. Parting with my homebrew stainless fermenters would be like parting with a child or pet, once a homebrewer always a homebrewer. Therefore I am definitely keen for a cube or 2 or 3 anyway you get the message.

Glad you love our Pale Ale Mardoo, unfortunately probable not an option to brew as it uses Citra in the recipe. We have a limited supply that was extremely hard to acquire and sorry not keen to part with any.


Cheers

Tracey


----------



## Yob (22/9/15)

Hay Tracey, well make sure to organise all ingredients so as not to impact your goods on site. The Mob usually gets it together all right in the end.

As far as food goes, there is usually an accompanying thread or group PM that gets going and we all pitch in to cover the needs, if you have a favourite butcher up there , let us know as sourcing stuff locally is always a good option.

I'll buzz you later in the week and discuss a few recipe options.

Cheers


----------



## idzy (22/9/15)

Awesome! Thanks heaps for your hospitality Tracey...

In terms of accommodation both sounds great and after the mud, rain, and siberian temps of King Lake, we have some battle hardened brewers on our hands!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (9/10/15)

We are looking good at the moment to gain the use of a adjacent shed which we can set up swags etc. but most of all it will give us a lot more space for the day.


----------



## MartinOC (11/10/15)

OK, who's up for T-Shirts for this one (or shall we keep it as a "Winter-Swap-only" phenomenon)? Curly79 has a local contact who can do it, but we need suitable artwork/wordage & a deadline.

'Buggered if I can think of anything that rhymes with Echuca right now, or otherwise suitably alliterative.....

"Pilsner in a Paddock" comes to mind... But then if we end-up doing a Schwarzbier, we're going to look like a bunch of right plonkers! Try rhyming/alliterating that one Grumpy Paul (hint!).. 

Anyone got any other ideas, or do we wait until the recipe decision is finalised?


----------



## idzy (11/10/15)

As long as 'plonk' isn't part of the wording :blink:


----------



## Yob (12/10/15)

Id be keen for a continuation on the Bummock Series..

Bummock Bandicoot...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/10/15)




----------



## MartinOC (12/10/15)

Yob said:


> Id be keen for a continuation on the Bummock Series..
> 
> Bummock Bandicoot...


Isn't "Bummock" kinda specific to Scotch ales, or are you suggesting a bit of stretching of the interpretation to generically cover all festive AHB gatherings to brew beer? Besides, there's only so much catchy rhyming & alliteration to be squeezed out of the letter "B".....

Unless we go with "Bummock - Xmas 2015: @#$%^" ..."Bummock - Winter 2016: #$%^&*"...etc...etc...?

Thoughts?


----------



## Yob (12/10/15)

Hay, if we're bringing the word back from extinction, it can mean whatever we want it to


----------



## MartinOC (12/10/15)

OK, point-taken. I guess it'll be come to be known/associated with Victorian AHB case-swap brews henceforth...the Banana-Benders don't do anything like this

'Still leaves my other questions on how to deal with the T-Shirts for this one in less than 2 months. Recipe-specific or geographically-specific?

Oh! the choices & decisions!!!! Throw me a bone here, guys!


----------



## DU99 (12/10/15)




----------



## MartinOC (12/10/15)

DU99 said:


>


Smartarse! :lol:


----------



## Mardoo (12/10/15)

Paul threw ya' one. D'ja miss it?


----------



## Yob (12/10/15)

Actually, technically, the Bummock refers to an ale brewed for a festive event or landlord, so not really restricted to scotch ale even in the historical sense.


----------



## MartinOC (12/10/15)

Nope, didn't miss it..suggestion was great, but I fear it errs towards your recipe suggestion for a Schwarzbier (excellent 'though it is).

Recipe/brew is yet to be decided. Here's one for an U-Flecku dark Pils clone:

50% Weyermann Floor-Malted Bohemian Pilsner Malt @ 1.8 °L 
30% Weyermann Munich I @ 6 °L 
15% Weyermann CaraMunich® II @ 45.5 °L 
5% Weyermann Carafa® II @ 45.5 °L (at sparge)

3.9 oz (110 g) Saaz @ 4.5% AA (10 minutes into the boil)
3.9 oz (110 g) Saaz @ 4.5% AA (20 minutes into the boil)
4.3 oz (122 g) Saaz @ 4.5% AA (115 minutes into the boil)

O.G: 1.048+ //F.G: 1.012// 30 (?) SRM// 28 IBU

Amounts have to be adjusted to our host's system..


----------



## Black n Tan (12/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> Nope, didn't miss it..suggestion was great, but I fear it errs towards your recipe suggestion for a Schwarzbier (excellent 'though it is).
> 
> Recipe/brew is yet to be decided. Here's one for an U-Flecku dark Pils clone:
> 
> ...


Have this recipe in my fermenter as I type. Slightly different hops schedule and I used Carafe special II in mash. Cant wait to try in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MartinOC (12/10/15)

DO we have a decision & recipe formulator in B&T??


----------



## Yob (12/10/15)

Do it!!

Then we can start organising the ingredients.


----------



## MartinOC (12/10/15)

B&T, YOU are in the jump-seat! :beerbang:


----------



## Black n Tan (12/10/15)

This the recipe I used for a 42L batch. So what size batch will we need to make? What is the capacity and efficiency of the system we will use? Can we step mash? 


Recipe: U Fleku Clone
Brewer: grant
Style: Munich Dunkel


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 45.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.1 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
50.00 l Melbourne Water Water 1 - 
9.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
4.53 kg Gladfield Pilsner Malt (3.8 EBC) Grain 3 45.0 % 
3.02 kg Gladfield Munich Malt (15.5 EBC) Grain 4 30.0 % 
1.51 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5 15.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC Grain 6 5.0 % 
0.50 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 5.0 % 
64.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 10.7 IBUs 
21.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.80 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 9 15.0 IBUs 
9.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
64.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 2.1 IBUs 
4.8 pkg Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [124. Yeast 13 - 
2.00 tsp Gelatin (Primary 7.0 days) Fining 14 - 
10.00 g Polyclar VT (Primary 5.0 days) Fining 15 - 


Mash Schedule: Braumeister Boh Pilsner Mash
Total Grain Weight: 10.07 kg
----------------------------

Mash In 40.0 C 0 min 
Protein Rest 55.0 C 5 min 
Beta 63.0 C 20 min 
Apha 68.0 C 40 min 
Alpha 72.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Yob (12/10/15)

PM me or ring me mate. 

0415727988


----------



## mudd (12/10/15)

+1 for a Dunkel. Hmmm yummy.


----------



## Black n Tan (12/10/15)

Yob said:


> PM me or ring me mate.
> 
> 0415727988


Roger, may be tomorrow night.


----------



## MartinOC (12/10/15)

WooHoo! Multi-prize-winning homebrewer gets to play with a commercial system with no strings attached. I love it when a plan comes together.. :super:

I'm all "tingley" around the nether-regions... -_-

I think I'll go & deal with that now....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/10/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Roger, may be tomorrow night.


You're rogering Yob tommorow night?


----------



## technobabble66 (12/10/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Roger, may be tomorrow night.


He's Jesse, not Roger ...


----------



## Curly79 (13/10/15)

"Bummock at the Brewery 2015"


----------



## Mardoo (13/10/15)

Gotta love the idea of having Grant oversee the recipe development. Can we call it "Dunk in the Trunk"?


----------



## Black n Tan (13/10/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> You're rogering Yob tommorow night?


"Surely you can't be serious"..."I am serious and stop calling me Shirley"

OK, OK very poor wording in my response to Yob, there will be no rogering.


----------



## Yob (13/10/15)

Immense sadness


----------



## MartinOC (17/10/15)

Righty-ho gents..Two months out. We need to organise catering & accommodation.

I'm happy to bring a swag & sleep wherever (compared to sleeping in a Malaysian tea plantation on the side of a mountain with my feet jammed up against a tree to stop from slipping-down the hill, this will be a breeze!).

Since AJ80 did such a stirling job last time, I vote he does it again. :beerbang: Why screw with a well-established success?

I've got the donated marquee, tarps & lots of stuff left over from the winter case swap in Kinglake. Details TBA.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (18/10/15)

At this stage it is still looking like we are going to have a adjacent shed to set swags up in, which is going to be a massive bonus. Also have some very good motels that are super close. Must say I'm happy for any ideas and input food wise. Unfortunately we don't have a spit roaster or anything flasher than a BBQ. We do have some kiwi friends though that cook a mean mock hungi in a beer keg which we may be able to borrow? Can't guarantee the cooking skills will be as good though. Marquee would be cool but not sure it would work as we have no grass just a gravel drive way. Anyway keen to hear more ideas. Cheers Tracey


----------



## Grainer (18/10/15)

What date was it again??? hopefully it doesn't clash with my Masters Graduation day..phew 5th December works.. My graduation is the week after.. guess I gotta get my arse into gear and brew a beer for the swap.. !! still haven't started on the last swap beers !!

Might do a Dragon fruit Berliner weisse ?? ...


----------



## AJ80 (19/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> Righty-ho gents..Two months out. We need to organise catering & accommodation.
> 
> I'm happy to bring a swag & sleep wherever (compared to sleeping in a Malaysian tea plantation on the side of a mountain with my feet jammed up against a tree to stop from slipping-down the hill, this will be a breeze!).
> 
> ...


Hehe. Happy to consult with whoever feels like taking the reins on the food front - few lessons learned from last time I'd be happy to share.


----------



## MartinOC (19/10/15)

AJ80 said:


> Hehe. Happy to consult with whoever feels like taking the reins on the food front - few lessons learned from last time I'd be happy to share.


Not playing this time AJ?


----------



## AJ80 (19/10/15)

Will be there with bells on Martin, but unfortunately have to make a pretty early exit at 530pm due to prior commitments (it's a busy time of the year!). planning to brew my swap beer this week if I can get my act together. If all goes well, it'll be my most out there swap brew yet...


----------



## MartinOC (19/10/15)

OK, no problem...except it leaves us with a quest for a catering officer for the weekend....

Who's willing to put their hand-up for this one? 'Should be pretty simple - Spit roast & salads in rolls for the main chow-down. Warm weather doesn't require a lot..


----------



## Mardoo (19/10/15)

KISS. Snags off the barbie. Some great butchers up there.


----------



## idzy (19/10/15)

AJ80 said:


> Hehe. Happy to consult with whoever feels like taking the reins on the food front - few lessons learned from last time I'd be happy to share.


Hehe, he has done his time. It is time to pass the baton


----------



## Yob (19/10/15)

MartinOC said:


> OK, no problem...except it leaves us with a quest for a catering officer for the weekend....
> 
> Who's willing to put their hand-up for this one? 'Should be pretty simple - Spit roast & salads in rolls for the main chow-down. Warm weather doesn't require a lot..


You just HAD to bring it up didn't you...

BYO salad requirements....


----------



## MartinOC (19/10/15)

Yob said:


> You just HAD to bring it up didn't you...
> 
> BYO salad requirements....


Huh?? You mean salads?

OK, OK, I'll do salads if that's your beef/pork/chicken/buffalo/yak/snails... :huh:


----------



## Yob (19/10/15)

You left out goat, I'm bringing a slow cooked goat thingy for rolls...


----------



## MartinOC (19/10/15)

We have a winner/catering officer in Yob!

I love it when a plan comes together.

'Going to bed now...I feel like shit..


----------



## Yob (19/10/15)

Not doing the whole.. No, just a component


----------



## Black n Tan (19/10/15)

I am happy to help out, so I can bring pulled pork, rolls and coleslaw (man's salad).


----------



## Grainer (19/10/15)

If I can make it which I think I can I can probably get wifey to cook something she will probably come along


----------



## micbrew (21/10/15)

Yeah have to agree with Madhu ...snags in rolls ..some blinging salad wallah
brekky bacon n eggs ..breakfast of champions !!

So im guessing martin is in charge of incendiary / flare devices and general arsonist duties again 

question about the shed etc
is there any room for small tent ..as I don't have a swag
is there toilets etc etc

just trying to work out accomadation etc etc

Mick


----------



## AJ80 (23/10/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. GrumpyPaul
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. Yob (if I can make it)
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80 
17. GrumpyPaul 
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob (if I can make it)


----------



## mmmyummybeer (24/10/15)

There is plenty of room in the shed top set up beds but there is no where that you could drive the tent pegs in. We are working with a gravel driveway and concrete floor in the shed. They is dedicatedly going to be toilets though. 
Definately no incendiary or flares etc. Going out on a limb to host and don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves.
Pretty sure egg and bacon breakfast is a must. Pulled pork rolls and coleslaw sounds awesome. Maybe I could grab some fresh bakery rolls and we cook a variety of BBQd meats to fill it.


----------



## MartinOC (24/10/15)

I think we have a catering plan. Nice & simple & sourced locally.

Don't worry, no flares or bangs this time 'round. How about a brazier for later in the day for everyone to stand around? BYO wood?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/10/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. GrumpyPaul
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. Yob (if I can make it)
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob (if I can make it)


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/10/15)

Looks like everything is coming together. Me and Patto have booked into the honeymoon suite at the echuca hilton. We'll be over there friday night. So can help setting things up. Let us know.


----------



## VP Brewing (25/10/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15. 
3. MartinOC - Scotch Ale (Not the Bummock beer, another one)
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. GrumpyPaul
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. Yob (if I can make it)
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob (if I can make it)


----------



## MartinOC (25/10/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15. 
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. GrumpyPaul
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. Yob (if I can make it)
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob (if I can make it)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/10/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15. 
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. Brewnut
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13. 
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. Yob (if I can make it)
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. Brewnut
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob (if I can make it)

Have to pull out as an attendee - and swapper.


Havent had a chance to brew anything yet - and its getting a little late for it now.
And - it looks like MrsGrumpy's birthday celebrations have been moved to that same weekend.
However if it's OK with those doing all the hard work - I would love to send an empty cube and requisite $$ contribution up with someone to get a cube of the swap beer if possible.


----------



## mudd (29/10/15)

Unfortunately wont be able to make it, as the date clashed with Melbourne Brewers Xmas bash.

I have brewed a Rauchbier thou - if someone wants to take up my beers for the swap I'm happy to still be in it

Cheers

Mudd


----------



## kcurnow (3/11/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15. 
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. 
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13.
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. Yob (if I can make it)
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. 
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob (if I can make it)

Have to pull out as an attendee, swapper and cuber as i am now going to be in Brisbane.

Enjoy the day the brew and the brews everyone. :beer:


----------



## Yob (3/11/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15. 
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. 
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11.Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13.
14. Mudd
15.Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. 
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot
CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. 
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob 

I'm not going to have time to bottle something up. Still attending etc..


----------



## JB (5/11/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15. 
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9. 
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20. 
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. 
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob 

I've decided I'll go against the grain & brew something for this


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/11/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob

Just jumping into the cube spot though I think we will need to extend the list for 800L I'm keen for a few.


----------



## Yob (6/11/15)

2 cubes each 

And I think there will still be more. Last I recall the volume had gone up somewhat


----------



## Black n Tan (6/11/15)

Yep 920L so at least 2 each.


----------



## Whiteferret (6/11/15)

2 each? Awesome!


----------



## micbrew (7/11/15)

Have we settled on a recipee ?


----------



## Yob (7/11/15)

Pretty much, just need to organise the purchase of the ingredients.

Can't seem to find the recipe now though... BnT?


----------



## Black n Tan (7/11/15)

The recipe is in this thread and copied below http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88221-vic-2015-xmas-case-swap-recipe/page-3
The carapils can be subbed with just pils if you want. I see the magnum on HDA is 10.1%AA so will probably need 320g magnum. If you need me to get anything or require funds let me know. I'll be going up on Friday to help set up.

Recipe: Do U Fleku? (920L)
Brewer: grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 920.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 56.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

200.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
100.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 3 44.4 % 
62.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 27.8 % 
37.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5 16.7 % 
12.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC Grain 6 5.6 % 
12.50 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 5.6 % 
1400.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 12.0 IBUs 
250.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.80 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 9 11.0 IBUs 
1400.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] -whirlpool Hop 10 6.9 IBUs 
200.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 11 - 
100g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 12 -


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/11/15)

2 each! I had better empty some cubes


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/11/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob


----------



## Yob (10/11/15)

mmmyummybeer said:


> .


Any camping on the Campaspe river near you? I notice on the old Google Maps there is a ruddy great park there.. any fish in the river?





ed: quite happy for the shed though if it's pissing down


----------



## droid (10/11/15)

ruddy - what are you 80? haha


----------



## Mardoo (10/11/15)

Forsooth, bitches.


----------



## MartinOC (10/11/15)

OK, Gents. CRUNCH-TIME!

I've got the malts sorted-out via Clever Brewing at Staff-Discount rates (I've got a great boss & he's on-board with this!!). Orders going-in in the next few days.

I might need a bit of help covering the $'s for the bulk-order, but we can sort that out later.

We need to get T-Shirt requirements sorted ASAP, as the printer may/may not be able to get this done in time unless we get onto it.

Post-up your size requirements.

Time is running-out....


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/11/15)

Edit - wrong thread sorry


----------



## Yob (15/11/15)

Yob: 1 x XL


----------



## Yob (15/11/15)

MartinOC said:


> I might need a bit of help covering the $'s for the bulk-order, but we can sort that out later.


Have you spoken to Grant? He said he was going to pony up for it.. minus the Saaz which Ive sourced and Im just chucking the Magnum in


----------



## MartinOC (15/11/15)

Yep, I've sorted things out with Grant. All good. Grains should be delivered tomorrow & I'll store them up here until the event & bring them up in my trailer on the Friday evening.

Severe lack of interest in the T-Shirts. I reckon we've missed the window to get them done in time. Maybe we buy them on the day & I get the printing done retrospectively & do a mailout?


----------



## Yob (15/11/15)

sounds good to me man


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/11/15)

Are we going for Black and Tans Munich Dunkel recipe? That's a lot of Saaz. Sazzeriffic!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (17/11/15)

Hi everyone I sent out a pm for finalizing the details so if I missed you on the list please let me know. Also thought id better see how we were going food wise if anyone has anything they want to bring please let me know. We might get a bit of a list going. BBQ meats looks like it might be the go and nice and simple, I was thinking of making up some burgers and other some local pork snags etc. and of course will need plenty of bacon and eggs for the next day  .


----------



## Black n Tan (17/11/15)

mayor of mildura said:


> Are we going for Black and Tans Munich Dunkel recipe? That's a lot of Saaz. Sazzeriffic!


Yep we are doing a U Fleku clone, which I guess is really a Bohemian Dunkel given the origin. It will be malt driven despite the Saaz. I will bring a keg up of the test batch for QC purposes. Cant wait.


----------



## idzy (17/11/15)

Yob said:


> Yob: 1 x XL


Idzy: 2 x XXXL


----------



## idzy (17/11/15)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Hi everyone I sent out a pm for finalizing the details so if I missed you on the list please let me know. Also thought id better see how we were going food wise if anyone has anything they want to bring please let me know. We might get a bit of a list going. BBQ meats looks like it might be the go and nice and simple, I was thinking of making up some burgers and other some local pork snags etc. and of course will need plenty of bacon and eggs for the next day  .


Thanks heaps Tracey. Was there a food coordination thing going guys?


----------



## Yob (17/11/15)

add to Pm I reckon, lets keep it simple.


----------



## idzy (18/11/15)

Yob said:


> add to Pm I reckon, lets keep it simple.


Good call


----------



## awesomefury (18/11/15)

Doesn't look like I got a pm. Can you add me to the list?


----------



## Yob (18/11/15)

added, there is another awesome fury (with a space) in the list..

you should have it now


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/11/15)

Yeah I don't think I got one either. 

Was the pm just for food organising?


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/11/15)

I should really recheck my PM's before I reply to topics. All good I now have it


----------



## Yob (18/11/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Yeah I don't think I got one either.
> 
> Was the pm just for food organising?


not really 'just' for food, but rather that bog the forum up with what we are going to stuff our faces with, may be a good spot to discuss the foodening needs


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/15)

After a long day of eating snags salad is often the go.


----------



## idzy (18/11/15)

Mardoo said:


> After a long day of eating snags salad is often the go.


My alarm just started flashing...


----------



## Black n Tan (18/11/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Nullnvoid
12. Grainer
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob


----------



## Grainer (18/11/15)

Still working out logistics but should get up.. didnt organise a brew in time so ill decant akeg i had preprepared.. looks like it is a Popcorn and polenta cream ale for everyones swap.. ..all pending getting accomodation etc.. can someone pm me location details and times?


----------



## Grainer (18/11/15)

1. Idzy

2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Nullnvoid
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob


----------



## Yob (18/11/15)

Grainer said:


> Still working out logistics but should get up.. didnt organise a brew in time so ill decant akeg i had preprepared.. looks like it is a Popcorn and polenta cream ale for everyones swap.. ..all pending getting accomodation etc.. can someone pm me location details and times?


You should have the PM as well but..

100 Northern Hwy, Echuca VIC 3564

mash in ~10am Saturday


----------



## Grainer (23/11/15)

1. Idzy

2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Nullnvoid
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Grainer
19. Mudd
20. Yob


----------



## Black n Tan (23/11/15)

There are still three spots available for cubes. So if you want to come and get some cubes out yourself on the list quickly otherwise you will miss out.

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Nullnvoid
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. spare spot
18. Grainer
19. spare spot
20. spare spot


----------



## Yob (23/11/15)

Welcome back to the crew Russell


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/11/15)

Thanks Jesse! It's good to be back in the game. Over the moon!

Unfortunately, I will have to pull out of the swap itself. I haven't got anything and won't be able to do anything before the weekend. Should have removed myself before now. 

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. 
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. spare spot
18. Grainer
19. spare spot
20. spare spot


----------



## reardo (30/11/15)

Hi guys. Hope its not too late. I'll grab one cube and pay cash on the day.



Nullnvoid said:


> Thanks Jesse! It's good to be back in the game. Over the moon!
> 
> Unfortunately, I will have to pull out of the swap itself. I haven't got anything and won't be able to do anything before the weekend. Should have removed myself before now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/15)

More the merrier. Care to join in the swap too Reardo?


----------



## reardo (30/11/15)

I would love to but i have nothing bottled. Only have 3 cubes ready for fermenting


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/11/15)

ooh ooh ooh - I just had an idea.

I know I am the perennial swap meet puller outerer and I probably don't have much right to make swap meet suggestions, however...

*What about the concept of a "Cube swap"???*

How often do we hear - "no time for bottling", "haven't had a chance to ferment" (and many of the other lame excuses I have offered up at times)

Cube swapping would mean you could get someone else's brew day efforts, and add your own twist at fermentation.

I could see lots of collaborative communication between swapper and swappee about what might work well yeast, fermentation profile etc etc. I could even see blokes getting together post swap "Hey I fermented your cube - come round for a tasting"

It could be run in all manner of ways.

Lucky Dip Allocation of cubes.
A lucky dip drawing order - you get to pick which cube you want in an order drawn from a hat.

or even more fun...

Our Family does a wacky Kris Kringle thing that could be applied to a cube swap as follows.


All Cubes placed in the middle
Selection order is drawn out of a hat.
 
Person one selects a Cube.
Person two has the choice to select a cube from the middle - or steal person ones cube.
If a persons cube is stolen they get to select another one.

[*]Person three has the choice of selecting a cube from the middle - or stealing person one or twos cube...

If a persons cube is stolen they get to select another one.

And so on until all the cubes are taken.

You can add rules around how often a cube can be stolen - generally it is only once. So once it has been stolen it is out of play. But if you want the game to go on for a while you can allow more steals.

Anyway you get the picture - I could see lots of drunken fun doing this.

Advantages -
it is much easier to you to brew a cube than to brew, ferment and bottle.
a lot less effort on swap day - no one has to line up and reallocate several hundred bottles.


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/11/15)

What an awesome idea!


----------



## MartinOC (30/11/15)

Ditto....& no more exploding glass bottles & having to buy bloody PET bottles just for swaps!


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

But you get a full brew of the one beer, not a selection of the many.. 

Isn't that the point of the case swap? Many different beers?


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/15)

If we each bring 24 cubes of the same wort we could get the full selection!

The different beers and inspiration are a big draw for me with the swaps. I say it's a cool idea for a second event though.


----------



## VP Brewing (30/11/15)

I'm not a fan either. Could end up with a cube of beer that you don't like. Anything with smoke in it for example. Gross.


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/15)

Or stag semen.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (30/11/15)

How do you get stag semen into a cube? Do you have to take it to a movie and buy it dinner first?

I'd swap a cube or 4 as well as or instead of the normal swap. Sounds cool.


----------



## idzy (30/11/15)

I think it would be good as an additional thing rather than 'the' thing. I am with the others in regard to variety. Also, if you get a dud cube as you do get dud beers you would have 20 litres of it and it could be just bad luck. At least if you have 20 litres of your own bad brew it's all on you.


----------



## idzy (30/11/15)

I reckon it could be good to incentivise the top 3 swap beers.


----------



## AJ80 (30/11/15)

idzy said:


> I think it would be good as an additional thing rather than 'the' thing. I am with the others in regard to variety. Also, if you get a dud cube as you do get dud beers you would have 20 litres of it and it could be just bad luck. At least if you have 20 litres of your own bad brew it's all on you.


My thoughts exactly. I like this as a complementary part of an existing 2 case swap.


----------



## Black n Tan (30/11/15)

For me the case swap is all about the variety, but unfortunately recently we get a lot of last minute drop outs: something we need to find a fix for (may be a cut-off date 4 weeks prior to list your beer or get taken off the list, so someone else can take the spot). Unfortunately I think that adding a cube swap to the event may end up undermining the case swap further.


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

Black n Tan said:


> For me the case swap is all about the variety, but unfortunately recently we get a lot of last minute drop outs: something we need to find a fix for (may be a cut-off date 4 weeks prior to list your beer or get taken off the list, so someone else can take the spot). Unfortunately I think that adding a cube swap to the event may end up undermining the case swap further.


the xmas swap is always a little more difficult to fill, I don't think we've had a full one for about 3 years, traditionally we have a reserve list to cater for the inevitable drop offs.

In any swap there is usually last minute drop offs, that's just life getting in the way of our boozy events in general...

stoopid life... should **** off and get a life of it own...


----------



## Grainer (30/11/15)

Mardoo said:


> Or stag semen.


Damn you let the cat out of the bag on mine


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/11/15)

Should have added that I was thinking of the "cube swap" idea as an add on activity to the bottle swap not instead of.

Agree to mixed case of lots of different beers is the best bit of swapping.

Was just thinking I had an idea that may keep some of those (like me) from pulling out completely due to lack of time.

But I pull out of swaps early more often than a teenage boy without a condom - so as I said, I'm not the best one to have a say on how to run them.

Carry on.


----------



## Black n Tan (30/11/15)

Yob said:


> the xmas swap is always a little more difficult to fill, I don't think we've had a full one for about 3 years, traditionally we have a reserve list to cater for the inevitable drop offs.
> 
> In any swap there is usually last minute drop offs, that's just life getting in the way of our boozy events in general...
> 
> stoopid life... should **** off and get a life of it own...


We only had 18 beers swapped at the July case swap, so it is not just the Xmas swap. May be you're right, it is what it is and just live with it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/15)

Is it because Cocko stopped attending?


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/11/15)

We could drop the XMAS part and have it in November or January. That might help boost attendance. Then if we do get big pickup in attendance we could have one each season.

Im loving the variety of venues and breaking away from the burbs.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/15)

Great idea! Gets it away from the troublesome hectic busy time of year!


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

It was almost last weekend. Majority voted for December.


----------



## micbrew (30/11/15)

yep agree ... its great to spread our wings far and away !

avoiding crucial dates etc etc ... 

but I do enjoy the way it breaks with traditions and certainty

creating mass confusion where ever we go !!! ha ha


----------



## idzy (30/11/15)

micbrew said:


> but I do enjoy the way it breaks with traditions and certainty


We will be departing with tradition in some regard at least. I suspect there will be limited use of the thumb1 with Grant and Tracey at the reins.


1For the uninitiated, 'thumb' is a unit of measurement. Can be calculated on the fly on brew day by straightening your arm, extending out your thumb and with one eye closed blocking vision with your thumb; this would be regarded as a single unit of measure. Can be used for calculating any part of the brewing process, including recipe formulation, mash times, temperatures, final gravity and volume...


----------



## Yob (1/12/15)

...but more often related to hop additions....


----------



## JB (1/12/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat - Bottled this today & the WLP320 (3rd gen) has absolutely slaughtered the orange / marmalade aroma & flavour, very little orange, banana and clove remain. Disappointed. Don't think aging will help at all 
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. 
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot


----------



## Grainer (1/12/15)

As long as the base malts etc are good.. I am sure its drinkable on a hot day


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat - Bottled this today &amp; the WLP320 (3rd gen) has absolutely slaughtered the orange / marmalade aroma &amp; flavour, very little orange, banana and clove remain. Disappointed. Don't think aging will help at all 
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. Midnight Brew
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. 
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot


----------



## JB (1/12/15)

Grainer said:


> As long as the base malts etc are good.. I am sure its drinkable on a hot day


Cheers, yeah it's easily drinkable - I was just after something a bit extra special & it's had nice flavour on previous brews ... ah well, it's over the the brew gods now ...


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/12/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat - Bottled this today &amp; the WLP320 (3rd gen) has absolutely slaughtered the orange / marmalade aroma &amp; flavour, very little orange, banana and clove remain. Disappointed. Don't think aging will help at all 
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. 
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015. 
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot


----------



## mudd (2/12/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat - Bottled this today &amp; the WLP320 (3rd gen) has absolutely slaughtered the orange / marmalade aroma &amp; flavour, very little orange, banana and clove remain. Disappointed. Don't think aging will help at all 
5. Micbrew
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8. 
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015. 
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/12/15)

100% smoked malt?! Don't think VP Brewing is gonna be happy..... Lol


----------



## JB (2/12/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - keg carbed, lagered and carb cap bottled filled is the plan.
24. Host Spot


----------



## VP Brewing (2/12/15)

I will be open minded..... I'll drink it after eating the contents of an ash tray.


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

Just had to spy on the Vic Xmas Get Together to see what's happening. Now we Qlders may not be making commemorative T-shirts, but you guys won't be giving out mounted Cane Toads as prizes (I'm putting myself in charge of the mounting).

Now I really did try to refrain. In fact, I even turned off the PC a few hours ago just to make sure I didn't respond. Alas, it was to no avail. Sorry Idzy, but I couldn't get this out of my head:



idzy said:


> I reckon it could be good to incentivise the top 3 swap beers.


Please, please, please, either become a management consultant or stop going to their damn courses. You're starting to pick up the jargon too! :excl: Even if it was a bloody good idea.


----------



## Mardoo (2/12/15)

Do you brew bro?


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

Sorry, Mardoo. You responded so fast I thought you must have been referring to a previous poster (and you proabably still are!). Yes, but very badly. That's why I'm concentrating now on mounting cane toads. I can be a big toad in a very small pond.


----------



## Mardoo (2/12/15)

Sorry, there's a bit of pride going around down here about the fact that we brew at our swaps. It might be a bit anti-social in the scheme of things 
However I'm dead stoked to get to act like a brewer on a commercial system.


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

I was very very jealous about the winter Wee Heavy you guys did. That's why I had to see what you were up to this time. You bastards!


----------



## Yob (2/12/15)

Bar has been set so high.... So high... 

Volume, gravity, complexity....

Pick one


----------



## kcurnow (2/12/15)

Yob said:


> Bar has been set so high.... So high...
> 
> Volume, gravity, complexity....
> 
> Pick one


I'm going to miss attending these now :-(


----------



## mudd (2/12/15)

VP Brewing said:


> I will be open minded..... I'll drink it after eating the contents of an ash tray.


Not as bad as it sounds. I'm biased as its a style like. But I think it's pretty rounded. Few hundred years ago all beers had a smoke flavour.....vegetarian liquid bacon.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/12/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - American Orange Wheat
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## JB (2/12/15)

1. Idzy
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - Belgian golden strong. Bottled 2/12/2015
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## idzy (3/12/15)

1. Idzy - Weizenbock - Ready March 2016 8.8% ABV
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Changed my mind - possibly a weizen, or a Saison. I dunno just yet...
4. JB - Belgian golden strong. Bottled 2/12/2015
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## MartinOC (3/12/15)

1. Idzy - Weizenbock - Ready March 2016 8.8% ABV
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Whilst we're all getting apologetic, slightly undercarbed Weizen. Drink in a few weeks
4. JB - Belgian golden strong. Bottled 2/12/2015
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/15)

Anyone got any tips for avoiding volcano of foam when removing carb cap and replacing with regular PET cap? Should I be dropping my transfer/keg pressure right down instead of regular serving pressure?


----------



## mofox1 (3/12/15)

I don't usually have the gas connected while filling, but I don't think it should matter. It definitely shouldn't gush.

Prep-steps:
- add bottle length piece of beer line to the carb cap, so beer fills from the bottom
- check seal is fitted/lubed up properly
- ensure bottles are wet rinsed / star san'd

Filling steps:
- connect keg to CO2 to ensure you will be gassing the bottles at same pressure
(I don't have a manifold connected yet, so I remove the gas from the keg at this point)
- gas up bottle (you may opt to purge with CO2 as well - I don't)
- connect beer line up to bottle - there should be very little beer movement when initially connected, although I do find the bottle is usually *slightly* higher pressure.
- Slowly unscrew the carb cap to cause beer to fill bottle... start slow, you should be able to let it flow a bit faster mid-fill. It's the first bit you don't want gushing around and mixing with O2 (if you didn't purge). Fill should take 10 or so sec each.

I find I can take the cap off pretty much straight away with minimal foaming. If filled pretty much to the top, you can just give the bottle a bit of a squeeze and cap on the foam. I don't think that small amount of lost gas / headspace that get "filled" by the CO2 in soln is that significant... certainly haven't seen it cause undercarb issues.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/15)

Cheers for the reply Mick, I essentially followed identical procedure to you except left the gas hooked to the keg the entire time. Probably a good idea to unhook it actually as this ensures the bottle will be higher than the keg and not flow as fast initially.

Might have overcarbed the beer perhaps. It was gushing out like mad had to swap the lids quick fast to avoid too much loss. I'll crack one of my bottles tonight to check if it's overcarbed.


----------



## awesomefury (3/12/15)

1. Idzy - Weizenbock - Ready March 2016 8.8% ABV
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Whilst we're all getting apologetic, slightly undercarbed Weizen. Drink in a few weeks
4. JB - Belgian golden strong. Bottled 2/12/2015
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury - APA Bottled 21-11-2015
16.
17. Whiteferret
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## Whiteferret (3/12/15)

1. Idzy - Weizenbock - Ready March 2016 8.8% ABV
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Whilst we're all getting apologetic, slightly undercarbed Weizen. Drink in a few weeks
4. JB - Belgian golden strong. Bottled 2/12/2015
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury - APA Bottled 21-11-2015
16.
17. Whiteferret Red IPA Bottled 1-12-2015
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## Black n Tan (3/12/15)

1. Idzy - Weizenbock - Ready March 2016 8.8% ABV
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Whilst we're all getting apologetic, slightly undercarbed Weizen. Drink in a few weeks
4. JB - Belgian golden strong. Bottled 2/12/2015
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier-CPBF 3/11, should be ready to drink by the time you drive past Seymour.
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse)
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury - APA Bottled 21-11-2015
16.
17. Whiteferret Red IPA Bottled 1-12-2015
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## MartinOC (4/12/15)

https://youtu.be/BCuEOgmjfww


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/12/15)

https://youtu.be/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
dammit i tried to rick roll you guys but ended up rick rolling myself.

Bring on tonight!!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/12/15)

try this one instead maybe?

https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## MartinOC (4/12/15)

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/12/15)

MartinOC said:


> :icon_vomit:


That will be a possibility.


----------



## Yob (4/12/15)

Breakfast stout to start the right way?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/12/15)

That is a great idea.


----------



## idzy (4/12/15)

Option 1 - Partly carb'd keg and bottled 2 carb drops
Option 2 - Partly carb'd keg and bottled 1 carb drop

Thoughts?


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/15)

My first reaction is that I'm not sure what you're asking. Will that suffice?


----------



## idzy (4/12/15)

I have bottled a partly carb'd kegged beer with 2 carb drops per bottle. Wondering if I should go again with 1 carb drop per bottle, might be a bit too carbonated? I haven't used carb drops in ages. Spoke to mofox1 about it and he seemed apprehensive.


----------



## micbrew (4/12/15)

well ..my uneducated guess would be

you need to make a decision between option 1 and or 2

what that relates to ...feck knows he he


----------



## idzy (4/12/15)

micbrew said:


> well ..my uneducated guess would be
> 
> you need to make a decision between option 1 and or 2
> 
> what that relates to ...feck knows he he


I will re-bottle with 1, so they aren't gushers and then monitor first batch at my end, alternatively just put em back in the keg. lol


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/12/15)

Define "partly carbed"


----------



## antiphile (4/12/15)

Ha haha, you southern [email protected]@rds. I've a cunning plan for next year's that will make you cry.

A large rented skip with 1200 litres of an open-fermented English Bitter. Take that! (Just gotta work out the grain & hop bill now).

Good luck, BTW, and hope you all have a great weekend without too many bad hangovers!


----------



## navarau (4/12/15)

Looks like this is going to be an awesome brew day! Unfortunately I can't make it this year due to family commitments which is a bummer. I hope you all have a great time. 

I just got off the phone with Micbrew and he mentioned there may be room on the cubists list for me. I went back through the thread and found what I think is the latest cubists list and have added my name. I had to go back to page 8 to find the list so if this isn't the latest list please let me know. 

Mickbrew is going to pickup the cube for me and arrange funds. 

CUBISTS:
1. Whiteferret
2. VPBrewing
3. Mardoo
4. MartinOC
5. Yob
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Awesome Fury
10. DJ_L3ThAL
11. Nullnvoid
12. Idzy
13. Black n Tan
14. Midnight Brew
15. mmmyummybeer
16. AJ80
17. spare spot  Reardo
18. Grainer
19. Navarau (Micbrew to pickup)
20. spare spot


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/12/15)

Good Luck all - its going to be a nice hot weekend for you all.

Have fun and post plenty of photos as the weekend progresses


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/15)

All y'all gettin' here soon? This is gonna be AWESOME!!!! Barring serious burns of course. And the best part? Bruce and Tracey of Bandicoot are as stoked as we are


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/15)

More...


----------



## awesomefury (4/12/15)

Just passing through the big cahoona!


----------



## antiphile (4/12/15)

I'm so sorry I bad-mouthed [email protected]@rds earlier. I hope that anyone that considers that crude generalisation to apply to them don't get upset; I'm really very sorry.

As for these pricks that get to brew on a proper fully commercial system, I hope you fall in during mashout and never surface.


----------



## Curly79 (4/12/15)

Looks like it gunna be a ripper weekend. Enjoy Lads. More photos please. [emoji106]


----------



## MartinOC (4/12/15)

Is that the arse-end of an OHS-Rep I spy hanging-out of a confined space without BA or recovery equipment???

BTW, fellas, I'll be there at sparrows-fart & with the grains & will cook the BBQ breakfast to assuage your ensuing hangovers....


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/12/15)

I'm still in travel/moving mode so I've had to skip this..... would an easter swap be on the cards??


----------



## AJ80 (4/12/15)

Car is all packed and ready to go for an early departure. 

1. Idzy - Weizenbock - Ready March 2016 8.8% ABV
2. VPBrewing - Kölsch. Bottled 25-10-15.
3. MartinOC - Whilst we're all getting apologetic, slightly undercarbed Weizen. Drink in a few weeks
4. JB - Belgian golden strong. Bottled 2/12/2015
5. Micbrew - Irish Red Ale
6. Mayor of Mildura - Stouty Stout - Bottled 20-9-15
7. Black n Tan-Dusseldorf Altbier-CPBF 3/11, should be ready to drink by the time you drive past Seymour.
8.
9.
10. AJ80 (Portlander Weiße - west coast IPA vs Berliner Weisse) - ready, best drink soon. 
11. Midnight Brew (+ Bruce the old man) Amber Ale bottled 27.11.2015.
12. Grainer -Popcorn and Polenta Cream Ale - Friken weird.... Ready to drink
13.
14. Mudd - Rauchbier- 100% Gladfield Manuka Smoked Malt
15. Awesome Fury - APA Bottled 21-11-2015
16.
17. Whiteferret Red IPA Bottled 1-12-2015
20.
21.
22. Mardoo - 1954 Pale Ale - Centennial/Southern Cross - Drink New Yearsish
23. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner v4 - Pre-lagered, drink now. Sorry but carb caps meant some spillage so bottles are missing ~30mL which ended up on the floor when it foamed during removal of carb cap to replace with regular cap :-(
24. Host Spot


----------



## awesomefury (4/12/15)

Just passing through the big cahoona!


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> I'm still in travel/moving mode so I've had to skip this..... would an easter swap be on the cards??


Mate wish you were here. It'd be salve for your hard work. We usually do Xmas in July and Xmas at Xmas.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/12/15)

Best of luck!!
Hope you guys have a whale of a time. 
V jealous! 
(*Trudges off to work [emoji29]*)


----------



## kcurnow (5/12/15)

Have a great day guys, I'm sure you will all have a blast. Spewing I'm missing this one now.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/12/15)

Yob: "Do you even cube, bro?"


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/15)

MartinOC whipping up the stag semen:


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/15)

And adding it to the boil:




Yes, we may have been drinking.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/15)

Looks like 46 20l cubes all up, maybe 48. We kinda lost track and some have already left  Awesome. Thanks to Tracey and Bruce of Bandicoot Brewing! And for the tank samples too. One. Feckin'. Memorable. Swap. Well done lads. Now to polish off those 6 or so kegs of Homebrew 




And Adam is making a little video of the brewing from the footage he took, so there'll be more footage coming.


----------



## AJ80 (5/12/15)

Massive thanks to Tracey and Bruce for hosting - a truely excellent experience and great to chat the ear off of people who've taken the plunge and gone pro. Big ups to Black and Tan for the recipe and brewing it up. Very cool to see a commercial system up close. Finally, thanks to everyone who turned up. Sampled some great brews again today. Am a bit disappointed to have hit the road early, but am looking forward to repeating again in six months. 

The bar has been set to a new high.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/15)

Missing you already!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/12/15)

Thanks Tracey and Bruce SO MUCH for the amazing hospitality, generosity and good laughs! Had an absolute ball and wish the Bandicoot Brewery a prosperous future. I'll definitely be flying the flag t-shirt with the logo as often as I can!!!

Thanks also to all the good fellas who organised, supplied, came, drank and laughed, Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Black n Tan (6/12/15)

Have to echo DJ's sentiments. Just a fantastic weekend from the food and company through to the brewing experience. Thanks so much Tracey and Bruce for taking a risk and letting us play with your shiny brewery and for being so friendly. Look forward to seeing some Bandicoot brews at the local in the near future. We cubed 900L of 1.056 wort (everyone walked away with 2 or 3 cubes), not a bad effort. Thanks to Jesse for the hops and Martin for organising and transporting the 225kg of grain and of course milking the stag of semen. Thanks to the brewers for an absolutely crackin weekend. It is going to hard for it get an better than this. 

I used Wyeast 2124 (Bohemian Lager) in my 'Do U Fleku?'clone. If you want a little more body and sweetness you could try Wyeast 2278 (Czech Pilsner). Happy brewing.


----------



## MartinOC (6/12/15)

A brilliant weekend! All hands-on, it went-off smooth as baby-poo (which can be expected when you're dealing with a commercial system  ). The cubing was a veritable production-line by the guys that were still sober.

I'll echo the BIG thanks to Tracey & Bruce for letting us run-amok in your brewery. Your enthusiasm & hospitality were exceptional. I reckon everybody learned something this weekend.

Next time, someone else can milk the Stag. Bloody thing wouldn't stop wriggling-around, baying & howling, but I did see it laying-back later on smoking a cigarette with a blissful look on it's face.... h34r:

Now let's see the photo's!!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/12/15)

Here are mine:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/12/15)




----------



## Yob (6/12/15)

Sensational Hosts :wub:






















Barrel Ris was pretty brutal... should not have had that last glass full at 4 am...







Hoverboard was ammusing













where all the cool kids hung out




One in every crowd...




Chillaxing was effing great


----------



## Grainer (6/12/15)

Thanks HEAPS Bandicoot :kooi:


----------



## MartinOC (6/12/15)

http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_12_2015/post-13525-0-73161400-1449376804.jpg

Is Mardoo contemplating suicide or a dip in the cold liquor tank to cool-off (it being a 39C day n'all....)?

http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_12_2015/post-13525-0-03469400-1449376873.jpg

Very poor efficiency, but my God the gravity was high!!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/12/15)

Home now.

Thanks to everybody who put in to make this a memorable weekend. Especially Tracey and Bruce. Thanks for having us, for letting us take over the place, for answering our questions, for explaining everything and for the beers!!

I liked the brew day best. It was awesome being able to feed grain and hops in. To push the buttons and turn the knobs. Even the clean up wasn't too bad.


----------



## Curly79 (6/12/15)

Love it!! Looks like a grouse weekend was had. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Black n Tan (6/12/15)

Curly79 said:


> Love it!! Looks like a grouse weekend was had. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Thanks for the spare cubes, they came in handy


----------



## Curly79 (6/12/15)

Glad they came in handy


----------



## MartinOC (6/12/15)

There's a full one with your name on it just down the road....


----------



## mofox1 (6/12/15)

Dammit dammit dammit! Looks like you folks had a blast.

At least I got to guilt the missus into shep next year, after all the fun times posts. Just hope it lasts for long enough!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/12/15)

> No worries guys we had an absolute ball too. Must give a big thanks to Martin for organising the grain and or course the stag seamen, Jessie for the hops and the all important bacon and egg breakfast (very much required after the late night RIS), Grant for his awesome recipe and taking the helm as head brewer and ensuring we achieved all the correct rest and timely hop additions. Thanks to everyone else for your contributions of snacks, amazing beers but most of all your exceptional company and great sensor of humour which made for an awesome time.


Not to sure what's going on here.




The much needed Bacon and egg breakfast to start the day



The cool kids caught hanging out in the coolroom.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/12/15)

More pictures.


Brewing Away




Grant looking very much at home and enjoying being at the helm.




My favourite shot for the weekend is Martin having some fun on the case swap bottles


----------



## JB (6/12/15)

Thank you to Tracey and Bruce for hosting & having us trapse all your brewery for the whole weekend, and letting us play with your awesome system, also for the food and just answering a million questions. That coolroom saved me a couple of times too  Gotta thank yob for helping organise the weekend too, plus the great bacon and egg breakfasts, hops, wicked aged RIS, etc. Huge thanks to Black and Tan for the recipe and brewing, that kegged u flecku was magnificent. Actually thanks to everyone for such an awesome weekend. Some freakin incredible beers were shared the Mildura boys Flanders red is magic, Stouty Stout veeery nice too, John's berlinners were a fave & AJ is inspirational as always from the mead to the sours & everything else in between, loved it! Feel like i should name everything i tried, but needless to say i loved them all! 

Massive thanks to DJ Lethal, Nullnvoid & Micbrew for getting me & the circus tent up there & back too, champions!

Cheers!


----------



## JB (6/12/15)

Never seen this AHB message before "You have reached your quota of positive votes for the day"


----------



## awesomefury (7/12/15)

Thanks everyone for a great weekend. Had a blast! Special mention to Tracey and Bruce, you guys are bloody hard workers!! Hope we didn't create too much more work for you.

Never thought I would be balls deep in a commercial mash tun, definitely another thing crossed off my bucket list.

Beers were great, had some beautiful Hefes, Belgian, :icon_vomit: thanks to everyone who let me sample them all!!!  Honestly some great beers, great people.


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

antiphile is hoping awesomefury flushed afterwards.


----------



## idzy (7/12/15)

Just wanted to reiterate all the previous comments and say what an awesome experience it was to brew with the Bandicoot crew. What wonderful hosts Tracey and Bruce were, incredibly hospitable and just genuine legends.

Will definitely be back up with the wife and son to say hello to them in the future!


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/12/15)

idzy said:


> Just wanted to reiterate all the previous comments and say what an awesome experience it was to brew with the Bandicoot crew. What wonderful hosts Tracey and Bruce were, incredibly hospitable and just genuine legends.
> 
> Will definitely be back up with the wife and son to say hello to them in the future!


And to pick up your 1000litre esky?


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/12/15)

Also want to thank Bruce and Tracey for not only giving up their brewery to us hacks but also their time!

Everyone for the beers and laughs. 

Jesse for helping me get up there, it was a much needed weekend. 

Top notch weekend!


----------



## micbrew (7/12/15)

A big thanks to our hosts Tracey & Bruce ..great people and loads of generosity !!

As well as the organizers Jessie Grant & Martin we couldn't ask for more !!

A big shout out to Russell and Nathan for transporting our gear and getting us there !
as well as great company blokes sheilas and brewers alike

reckon we were the enyoy of the land !! 

the countdown to Shepparton is underway ... NO PRESSURE WAYNE

thanks Mick


----------



## VP Brewing (7/12/15)

As a case swap virgin I had no idea what to expect but was blown away by everyone's friendliness and their beers. 
Cheers to everyone who gave me a sample of their beers and I hope the ones that got to try mine enjoyed them. 
It was good to chat about brewing with a lot of you., even tho I probably didn't make any sense after a while. 
Thanks to Tracy and Bruce for hosting and to all the people that helped put it together you have done a great job. 
I'm already counting down to the next one! . 
Whoever ended up with an extra mystery bottle in their swap beers, better drink it soon. 

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Yob (7/12/15)

Before you ask what's mysterious about it... You'll know if you get it...


----------



## MartinOC (7/12/15)

Yob said:
 

> Before you ask what's mysterious about it... You'll know if you get it...


Excessive Stag Semen??


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/12/15)

Salty?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/12/15)

Chocolate starfish!


----------

